

Why a Mentor is Critical to Your Success - chiachun
http://stanfordbusiness.tumblr.com/post/82651880857/why-a-mentor-is-critical-to-your-success

======
mintykeen
Stanford is such a great resource. I've been watching some of their lectures
from some very wise people in the business world on YouTube. Eye-opening
insights, to be sure!

